# Belt advice



## dlane (Nov 21, 2014)

I am refurbishing my heavy 10 and at the belt stage. The motor pulley is a v pulley the under-drive is a flat pulley.
The belt that came on the lathe is a v belt . Should i go with another v belt or a HF link belt as they seem to run on v or flat pulleys or any other options to consider ?. 
The spindle belt had to be cut, it was a rubber corded glued flat belt no grooves , lugs. Is that type belt the preferred belt for these machines ?. Or is there a better choice link, serpentine , leather, ebay glue together 
I'm trying to get these rite the first time with smooth quiet running, minimal slip, best bang for the buck belts.
Thanks for your opinions, comments, advice, knowledge 
Derrick
looks like i can get in some pics on this thread


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 21, 2014)

You are gonna get a mess of different opinions from a bunch of people on what belt is best. It will boil down to you will have to decide after sorting through the info. For a "V" belt , I like the link belt. It is more costly but is quieter, less vibration, I think grips better , and easy to adjust the length. As far as the flat belt. that is a matter of opinion and choice. I prefer a good leather belt. Most guys seem to like the serpentine or flat rubber belts. I bought one of those new belts from a vendor on the "bay" that says "thousands of satisfied customers". I wasn't one because it stretches too much and slips too easy, so I went back to leather, but that is MY preference. I think serpentine belts would also be good. 

Mark Frazier


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 21, 2014)

Especially for a lathe with the "under" drive I would prefer a stitched flat belt, either leather or composite.  I know guys complain about the "tink, tink, ..." you can get from the metal stitching with a traditional belt but they are so much easier to install, work with, and change if necessary.  I put a composite belt from Al Bino Machining on my SB and have been very happy with it.  I've also seen recommendations for John Knox as a source for belts.

-Ron


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 21, 2014)

Great job!
Total tear down.
I only rebuilt the headstock when I got my Logan.
I used a composite belt.
I was seeking utility, and not restoration.
Your choice completely depends on your preferences and goals. 
Another SAVE!!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 21, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> Especially for a lathe with the "under" drive I would prefer a stitched flat belt, either leather or composite.  I know guys complain about the "tink, tink, ..." you can get from the metal stitching with a traditional belt but they are so much easier to install, work with, and change if necessary.  I put a composite belt from Al Bino Machining on my SB and have been very happy with it.  I've also seen recommendations for John Knox as a source for belts.
> 
> -Ron



    I hear a of comments from people about the "tink" "tink" of the leather belt with clipper splicing. I must be lucky cause mine never makes any noise.( or I just can't hear it )

Mark


----------



## dlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies , I went with a green motor drive belt from napa. The one that came in it was old, fraying, jumped all over the place, green one runs alot smother/quieter but not perfect  , thinking of a easy way to release tension when not in use.  

Any one have any luck with a link type head stock belt  - pros , cons  
composite super glued, rubber glued , leather stitched,?"=======" can u glue leather "Goop maybe"?.  rope, pantyhose?. lol
   Thanks again 
     Derrick


----------



## Thoro (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is what I learned while rebuilding my heavy 10:

When I received my lathe, it had a shop made flat pulley on the motor, as well as the flat pulley on the countershaft.  This was common for guys to change the motor pulley over to flat as it doesn't seem to make much sense to run a v belt on a flat pulley.  However, this was normal and standard issue on these lathes.  The motor drives the v pulley and the amount of contact area on the large countershaft pulley has no effect on the grip you get with or without a v pulley.  In fact, a flat pulley will provide less grip and you will get slippage.

So, I put a v pulley back on the motor and it runs great.  It is also more forgiving on motor alignment.  If you don't align the motor perfectly a flat pulley will want to walk off the pulleys one way or another.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fixit (Nov 22, 2014)

For flat belts I highly recommend "John Knox" at http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/ He provided me with a belt for a LOGAN I rebuilt for a friend. He's a GREAT GUY & loves to talk about belts. The price was right also.

fixit


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2014)

I just stitched an automotive serpentine belt and it works great.


----------



## dlane (Dec 2, 2014)

Have an extra serp belt for my truck , flat on one side ribbed on the other. think i'll try splicing & gluing w/ flexible superglue kinda like what was on it. Time will tell, Its long enough for two.
thanks


----------

